# suspension information



## stephen fell (Oct 30, 2004)

Dear Friends i have converted my suspension units to 2/14 coil overs
and would like to know if anyone has any informationas regards a good starting point for spring poundages linear or progressive and if i use a bilstien 40mm damper what setting for bump and rebound.
at the present i have put in uprated koni cartridges and stripped off the lower platform and fitted a 2/14 conversion kit and at the top end made rose jointed works type top mounts
i would like to use this for track days so i can feel the full handleing potential of the car. i own the company who manufacure the spring conversion kits for Tas and demon tweeks as well as the new rose jointed top mounts and motorsport wishbone bushes(QRsport) so call 07860 265215 me if you need any of these at trade prices at least i can help in this way as a thankyou you can contact
qr sport they are great and will help you with brake conversions to they can supply and fit
kind regards Stephen


----------

